# Problème de 5 ghz sur Airport



## Nicolarts (14 Février 2010)

J'ai un souci avec mon nouveau airport (Un ami l'achète chez Apple Store à Genève hier). J'ai activé le menu de 5Ghz comme cet image : 







J'ai eu le message *Délai de connexion dépassé*

iMac 21.5 et mon MBP 13" supportent très bien les wifi N mais là mon nouveau airport non... :-/ Vu, je utilise beaucoup la réseau d'entre mon MBP et mon  iMac... Bientôt je vais d'avoir un disque dur externe en 1To qui sera utilise USB voie par mon airport alors j'ai eu des soucis que 5Ghz ne fonctionne pas.... :shock:


----------



## Nicolarts (14 Février 2010)

Personne y connait ce problème...

J'ai vraiment besoin y passer 5 ghz--- :hein:


----------



## Nicolarts (16 Février 2010)

UP - Je sais que quelques utilisations de Mac ont ça. 

Vous connaissez ce problème ? :mouais:


----------



## RodTheRod (17 Février 2010)

On en parle sur MacGé (news de hier à 22h00)


----------



## malcbo (17 Février 2010)

Le 5Ghz de mon Airport Extreme a fonctionné parfaitement durant les 2 premières semaines  et maintenant, bien que j'arrive à m'y connecter sans souci, la bande passante effective a lourdement chuté (au mieux 1Mo/s alors que j'obtenais 12-13Mo/s au début sur mon NAS)


----------



## Nicolarts (17 Février 2010)

J'arrive seulement 2.4 ghz mais je veux connecter 5Ghz pour les réseaux... 

La fin de mois, si le mise à jour n'est pas fait alors je serai obligé d'acheter un autre routeur. Je ne veux pas attendre plus longtemps... :modo:


----------



## iSchamber (24 Février 2010)

J'ai configuré ma TimeCapsule en 5 ghz pour avoir un débit supérieur sur mon portable, et depuis, impossible de me connecter au wifi. Je dois donc la repasser en 2,4 ghz. C'est désolant ...


----------



## Nicolarts (24 Février 2010)

Maintenant mon vieux Airport Express ne marche plus avec iMac, MBP et mon iphone.... Le livraison est au courant :-/


----------



## iSchamber (24 Février 2010)

Ca y est, j'ai trouvé la solution sur un site "concurrent". Merci à l'internaute qui a solutionné le problème. La Time Capsule en 5Ghz choisit un canal automatique (149 pour moi) qui n'est pas utilisé en France. Il faut donc alt-cliquer lors de la configuration de la Time Capsule et choisir le canal 36, 40, 44 ...
Me voici donc avec du wifi en "n" enfin, soit 300Mb de débit théorique, à la place du 144.


----------



## drs (24 Février 2010)

un autre bug de la TC... l'activation du réseau invité empêche la connexion au réseau 5Ghz...


----------



## malcbo (25 Février 2010)

iSchamber a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai trouvé la solution sur un site "concurrent". Merci à l'internaute qui a solutionné le problème. La Time Capsule en 5Ghz choisit un canal automatique (149 pour moi) qui n'est pas utilisé en France. Il faut donc alt-cliquer lors de la configuration de la Time Capsule et choisir le canal 36, 40, 44 ...
> Me voici donc avec du wifi en "n" enfin, soit 300Mb de débit théorique, à la place du 144.



Merci du tuyau 
Cela fonctionne toujours au fait?

Je vais modifier le canal du 5Ghz ce soir pour voir le résultat.
En parcourant la toile, je suis tombé sur la liste des canaux disponibles en 5Ghz en fonction de la région (cela pourra toujours servir)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels


----------



## iSchamber (25 Février 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Merci du tuyau
> Cela fonctionne toujours au fait?
> 
> Je vais modifier le canal du 5Ghz ce soir pour voir le résultat.
> ...



Oui oui, depuis, ça marche super. V'là le débit de fou en 5 Ghz ...


----------



## yidrissi (25 Février 2010)

Salut 

C'est possible de forcer la connexion au 5 Ghz ? Sur mon MacBook il se connecte juste au 2.4 (j'aimerai ne pas mettre un réseau pour le 5 Ghz et un autre pour le 2.4 Ghz, le même réseau pour les deux comme d'origine)

Thx


----------



## iSchamber (25 Février 2010)

yidrissi a dit:


> Salut
> 
> C'est possible de forcer la connexion au 5 Ghz ? Sur mon MacBook il se connecte juste au 2.4 (j'aimerai ne pas mettre un réseau pour le 5 Ghz et un autre pour le 2.4 Ghz, le même réseau pour les deux comme d'origine)
> 
> Thx



C'est où l'un, ou l'autre. Quand tu configure ta borne AirPort, c'est soit 2,4 Ghz, soit 5 Ghz.
Pour ma part, j'ai ma TimeCapsule en 5 Ghz et mon AIrPort Express en g (pour mon iPhone entre autre ...)


----------



## yidrissi (25 Février 2010)

iSchamber a dit:


> C'est où l'un, ou l'autre. Quand tu configure ta borne AirPort, c'est soit 2,4 Ghz, soit 5 Ghz.
> Pour ma part, j'ai ma TimeCapsule en 5 Ghz et mon AIrPort Express en g (pour mon iPhone entre autre ...)



Non, sur ma borne AirPort Extreme il est possible de mettre le 5 Ghz et 2.4 Ghz en même temps ou faire un réseau pour le 2.4Ghz et un autre pour le 5Ghz

Moi j'utilise l'option qui consiste a mettre le 2.4Ghz et le 5Ghz en même temps pour ne pas avoir plusieurs réseau ^^ Mais mon mac n'en fait qu'a sa tête, toute à l'heure il est passé au 5ghz (pour voir faut appuyer sur le menu airport dans la barre + alt) mais après la veille il est re passéé au 2.4 :/


----------



## malcbo (25 Février 2010)

Tu peux donner un SSID différent pour le 5 Ghz.


----------



## yidrissi (26 Février 2010)

Ouais mais c'est ce que je veux pas faire ^^

Bon j'ai trouvé faut être assez proche de la borne pour pouvoir ce connecter automatiquement en 5Ghz.

Par contre ma borne fait un bruit bizarre quand le DDE est branché, normal ?


----------



## malcbo (27 Février 2010)

iSchamber a dit:


> Oui oui, depuis, ça marche super. V'là le débit de fou en 5 Ghz ...



Salut,

J'ai fixé le canal du 5 Ghz sur 36 et ça a l'air de tenir depuis jeudi (pas de déconnection ni de chute de débit) 
J'arrive à envoyer des fichiers vers mon NAS à une vitesse de 13Mo/s


----------



## iSchamber (27 Février 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai fixé le canal du 5 Ghz sur 36 et ça a l'air de tenir depuis jeudi (pas de déconnection ni de chute de débit)
> J'arrive à envoyer des fichiers vers mon NAS à une vitesse de 13Mo/s



Yes, c'est bon !


----------



## drs (27 Février 2010)

curieux quand même, car j'arrive à me connecter sur le canal 100 avec mon MBP...

Bizarre qu'il faille que vous descendiez aussi bas dans les canaux.


----------



## malcbo (28 Février 2010)

drs a dit:


> curieux quand même, car j'arrive à me connecter sur le canal 100 avec mon MBP...
> 
> Bizarre qu'il faille que vous descendiez aussi bas dans les canaux.



Je ne peux choisir qu'entre 36 et 48 pour le 5 Ghz


----------



## drs (28 Février 2010)

ouais vraiment vraiement curieux....car entre 36 et 48, il y a 40 et 44...


----------



## malcbo (28 Février 2010)

en effet c'est que je voulais dire (je me suis mal exprimé  )


----------



## drs (28 Février 2010)

Ah ok...mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi. C'est quoi ta machine?


----------



## yidrissi (1 Mars 2010)

Vous aussi l'airport extreme elle fait un petit bruit quand on est connecté en 5 Ghz et qu'on utilise tout la bande passante ? (Genre quand je dl un fichier avec ma vistesse maximum)


----------



## malcbo (1 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Ah ok...mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi. C'est quoi ta machine?



une borne apple extreme achetée neuve en janvier 2010 

le choix possible des canaux vient peut-être du pays sélectionné lors la première configuration...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------




yidrissi a dit:


> Vous aussi l'airport extreme elle fait un petit bruit quand on est connecté en 5 Ghz et qu'on utilise tout la bande passante ? (Genre quand je dl un fichier avec ma vistesse maximum)



je n'ai pas remarqué cela sur la mienne


----------



## express cisco (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour 

je fais juste un petit up pour aider des mac users ayant eu le probleme suite à la derniere maj de leur airport extreme.

Soudainement avec la maj, impossible de me connecter en 5ghz only.

Comme précisé plus haut dans ce post, je suis allé sur l'utilitaire de config, j'ai maintenu alt sur le réglage automatique ce qui a débloqué les modes 36,40 etc...

Je suis donc passé en mode 36 et hop, ça va beaucoup mieux !

Merci


----------



## Nicolarts (26 Décembre 2010)

J'ai fini par régler mon problème : j'ai pris le routeur Netgear avec tout haut vitesse et les outils sont parfait que Airport express et exterme n'ont pas ! 

Mon routeur roulent beaucoup plus rapide que mes airport... J'ai offre mon Airport Exterme a ma soeur et elle est content...

J'attends le nouveau Time Caspule pour le serveur d'entre iMac, mon futur Mac mini (comme Center Media dans ma salon) et mon futur MBA!


----------



## iSchamber (26 Décembre 2010)

Nicolarts a dit:


> J'ai fini par régler mon problème : j'ai pris le routeur Netgear avec tout haut vitesse et les outils sont parfait que Airport express et exterme n'ont pas !
> 
> Mon routeur roulent beaucoup plus rapide que mes airport... J'ai offre mon Airport Exterme a ma soeur et elle est content...
> 
> J'attends le nouveau Time Caspule pour le serveur d'entre iMac, mon futur Mac mini (comme Center Media dans ma salon) et mon futur MBA!



C'est sûr, le problème est réglé comme ça ! 

Pour ma part, fidèle aux bornes Apple que je trouve surtout esthétiques, j'ai quand même enlevé ma borne AirPort Extreme de ma box. Le débit était meilleur qu'avec la freebox (v5) mais je n'étais jamais connecté en 5Ghz ... Donc, aucun intérêt de la garder.

Par contre, bonjour le prix de la revente, vive la perte d'euros ...


----------

